# Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?



## Karstein (25. Dezember 2005)

So, nachdem ich hier im AB mal nach Wolfsbarschfängen gestöbert habe, bin ich in puncto Kunstköder noch nicht groß weiter gekommen. Bis auf zwei Fänger, die mit weißem Twister und mit Pilker Erfolg hatten, gingen die Wolfsbarsche hauptsächlich auf Naturköder beim Brandungsangeln.

In den Magazinen sah ich Fotos von Wolfsbarschen, die auf einen weiß-hellgrünen zweiteiligen Rapala gingen. Leider fliegt der Rapala an der Kyste nicht allzu weit - insofern hätte ich gerne ein paar Kunstködertipps von euch erfolgreichen Wolfsfängern:

- Welche Größe/ Form von welcher Firma sollte ein geeigneter Blinker für diese Räuber haben?

- Sind helle/ weiße Kunstköder für Wolfsbarsche besonders interessant oder doch nicht?

Finde ich die Wolfsbarsche eher an den felsigen Küstenabschnitten oder auch in den Rinnen vor den Stränden?

Ist die beste Zeit bei auflaufendem Wasser?

Viele Grüße und Dank im Voraus für eure Erfahrungen vom WB-Novizen

Karsten


----------



## detlefb (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Frohe Weihnachten Karsten,

ich sach nur Snaps in perlmutt weiß|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58480&highlight=Wolfsbarsch


----------



## Karstein (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Aaaah Detlef, Du mein Retter!!!

Auch Dir ein feines und relaxtes Weihnachtsfest!#h 

Jelle´s Artikel hat mir die Suchfunktschon gar nicht ausgespuckt, danke für den Link! #6

Also scheint mein geliebter Snaps - in wirklich diesen hellen Farben - die richtige Wahl zu sein. Hört sich prima an! :m

Tusen takk und Gruß nach Norden

Karsten


----------



## detlefb (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

null problemo

 Med venlig hilsen til Berlin#h


----------



## davidpil (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

hi also ich hab auch schon Wolfsbarsche gefangen.

Die Einheimischen in der Bretagne machten eine Glaskugel oder ein Schweren Sbirolino vor den Spinnköder. Sie benutzten haupsächlich Jigs.

So machte ich es dann auch und fing einen 54er Wolfsbarsch. Ich benutzte eine Wasser Kugel und ein ca.190cm langes Vorfach mit einem gelben , ca. 8cm großen dran.


----------



## Guen (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Auch an der ostfriesischen Küste werden Wolfsbarsche gefangen !Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen ,das im nächsten Sommer zu überprüfen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## davidpil (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

hi

also hier mal ein bild von dem Wolfsbarsch. ist leider nicht so gut weil es ein richtiges Foto war und ich es mit einer Digitalkamera fotografieren musste weil unser Scanner kaput ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Tach zusammen,#h 

  habt ihr auch eine Bezugsadresse für die Schnäpse?
  Kennt bei uns in der Gegend kein Händler.

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt


----------



## Karstein (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

@ J. Breithardt: auf alle Fälle hat Daniel Brce vom Angelcenter Vögler Hamburg die Snaps Draggets, und er versendet auch:

http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/index.php?cPath=70_189

Meine habe ich bislang immer bei Frank Piotter in Kappeln/ Schlei gekauft, weiß aber nicht, ob die auch versenden.


----------



## Karstein (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

PS: grad gelesen, dass vor Kurzem auf dem Ärmelkanal ein Bass von 15lbs gefangen wurde! |uhoh:


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

@ Karsten

 Danke !!!

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt


----------



## Karstein (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

@j.B.: immer gerne doch. :m

Aber bestelle gleich einen ganzen Schwung in verschiedenen Gewichten und Farben - dieser Blinker macht süchtig!


----------



## detlefb (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @j.B.: immer gerne doch. :m
> 
> ...........- dieser Blinker macht süchtig!



jepp, besonders die weißen|supergri |supergri


----------



## Karstein (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Noch mal hochgeholt, weil ´ne Frage: sollte wegen der Bass-Beißerchen vor den Kunstköder noch ein Stück Hardmono geknübbert werden? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal hochgeholt, weil ´ne Frage: sollte wegen der Bass-Beißerchen vor den Kunstköder noch ein Stück Hardmono geknübbert werden? Was meint ihr?



Nö - ich fische mit Geflecht als Hauptschnur und dann mit ca. 80cm 0,33er Fluocarbonvorfach das ist aber eher dafür da um besser über Muscheln und Steine zu gleitenund Hänger damit zu reduzieren!


----------



## drogba (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

in greichenland hatten die so kleine weisse köder etwa 5 cm im sandaal dekor.die zogen die über grund mit einem kleinen blei damit der sand aufgewirbelt wird und die wölfe heis machen soll.ob die gefangen haben kein plan hab mir das nich lange anschauen düfen (famiele nervte)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

In Holland (Zeeland) an der Küste werden Wolfsbarsche regelmäßig als Beifang beim Hornhechtangeln erbeutet - die Einheimischen fischen dort direkt an der Mündung der Oosterschelde mit langen Ruten (4,50m) bestückt mit nem 50-100gr Blei und nem Streamer oder Jig an nem 20cm langen Seitenarm nen Meter über dem Blei!
Dadurch erreichen sie Wurfweiten von über 100m und können am Ausgang der Rolltore in der etwas stärkeren Strömung fischen - einmal dorthin geworfen heißt es Rute hoch und den Köder an gestraffter Schnur mit der Strömung abtreiben lassen. Die Bisse kommen brutal hart!#6

Die Farbe scheint dabei relativ egal zu sein - wobei nahezu alle etwas glitzerndes wählen: STreamer aus Lametta, etc.


----------



## Karstein (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Hei,

danke für eure guten Inputs! #6

Gerade die Seitenarm-Montage klingt auch ausprobierenswert, entweder mit Streamer oder hellem Twister - ist im Kopp gespeichert. 

@ Jelle: von welcher Firma haste Dein Fluo?


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hei,
> 
> danke für eure guten Inputs! #6
> 
> ...




Climax|wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Habe im letzten Jahr auch Wölfe mit beifängerfliegen überzeugt das funzt auch hier und nicht nur in Holland!


----------



## Karstein (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Wir getestet, Jelle - mange takk for Infos! #6


----------



## Fidde (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Moin, Bar fängst Du z.b.in der Bretagne am besten in der sehr hohen Dünung vor der felsigen Steilküste.Passt aber auf, die Wellen sind sehr gefährlich. Als Köder eignen sich die in Frankreich erhältlichen Gummitobis der Fa. Raglou. Man fischt diese mit der Wasserkugel o.ä. und klemmt ca 1m vor dem Köder ein Paar große Bleischrot auf die Schnur. Ich nehme inzwischen eine 3,60 Rute und geflochtene Schnur, da diese Fische ganz ordentlich Dampf haben. Andere Köder gehen auch, wenn die Barsche jagen sind sie nicht so wählerisch. Der Raglou Geht aber am besten, da in den Wellenkämmen sehr viel Pflanzenreste schwimmen und man an einem Drilling ständig welche rauszieht. Wundert euch nicht, ich fing schon einen Barsch bei einer Wellenhöhe von ca 4m ,2m  vor den Felsen, wo fast nur noch Luft im Wasser war. Ach ja, Diese Fische haben gute Augen und sind sehr scheu.
In Frankreich gibt es eigene Angelzeitschriften die sich nur mit Wolfsbarsch beschäftigen.


----------



## Horn10 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Hey.
Ich habe in meinem Mallorca-urlaub Wolfsbarsche, Haubentaucher jagen sehen,ist das normal??
Der Haubentaucher (wenns einer war) hat versucht sich in einer kleinen Bucht ein paar kleine Fischchen zu "angeln" und sobald der das Wasser berührt hat >>schwupp<< waren die Wolfsbarsche auch schon bei ihm:qdDas war ein Schauspiel!!Zog sich sicher über 20min. hin,dann war die Pause vom :vSpazierengehen:vzuende.Ich habe die Fische (bin mir eig. schon ziemlich sicher das es Wolfsbarsche waren) auf gute 40-50cm geschätzt.

TL FEH


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

In holland gings an in der Rheinmündung am Pier auf Wolfsbarsch. Die Einheimischen haben dort fast ausschließlich kleine No-Action Shads von 5-8 cm verwendet. Tagsüber in hellen nachts in dunklen farben wobei es in der Dämmerung am Besten gebissen hat. Wegen der abartiken Strömung braucht man aber sehr schwere Jigs und jede halbe Stunde ein Hänger mit Abriss war noch wenig.


----------



## Rocky Coast (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Hallo Karstein,

an Hollands schöner Nordseeküste geht auch der ganz normale Abu Toby sehr gut auf die Wölfe. Um eine vernünftige Wurfweite hinzubekommen sollte man die 10 gr., 20 gr. oder besser noch 28 gr. Variante nehmen, die Zwischengrößen spielen zwar auch hervorragend im Wasser, stürzen aber zu früh ab.
Die lieferbaren Toby-Farben sind eigentlich alle fängig, am Besten läuft aber wohl Silber und das weiße Flash-Dekor.

Nur für die extremen Weiten muß es dann schon ein Snaps oder eine Bleimontage mit Streamer oder Gummi sein.


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal ein WE mit Rob (wolfsbarsch.com) an der Maasflakte unterwegs. Gefischt haben wir mit Sandaalimitationen an langen Fluovorfächern, und vorgeschaltetem Sbiro. Gefangen wurde auch, obwohl der stürmische, auflandige Wind alles andere als hilfreich war.
War ein super WE mit einem echt duften Typen, das mit mannig Wissen von Rob bereichert wurde.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Rob.a.m. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch: welche Kunstköder?*

Tach zusammen, 

@ Reiner, bedankt für die Blumen#h(...und nen guten Rutsch alter Bochumer). 

Der Grund warum wir mit den Solfteels von RED GILL, Delta und Eddystone gefischt haben war, das zu der Zeit junge Sandaale die Uferzonen schwarz färbten und somit zur Hauptbeute der Wölfis zählten. Was sich nicht im Verlauf der Saison zu verallgemeinern läßt. Das Beuteschema der Wolfsbarsche passt sich immer dem Futterangeot an.

Man sollte immer eine gut gefüllte Köderbox mit ans Wasser nehmen, Wobbler ,Blinker, Shads und Twister. Eine Grundregel beim Wolfsbarschangeln besagt: Du mußt erst den richtigen Köder finden bevor der Wolfsbarsch ihn zum anbeißen findet.

Hier mal weitere Tipps
http://www.angelmagazin.com/gekonnt_gefuehrt.html

@Wallerschreck, die No-Action-Shads werden in Verbindung mit Wurfpilkern gefischt die denen eine Köderspiel verleihen welches der Schwimmbewegung von Sandaalen gleicht.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com
www.wolfsbarsch.com


----------

